# Lakeshore Rv (michigan)



## whatdayasay

Lakeshore can sell & ship me a new unit for $1000 less than I can pick one up locally. I won't be going to Michigan to get it or do a walk through. What should I do? Spend the extra $1000 so i've established myself with the local dealer and any problems are his problems for one year, or save money and have Lakeshore deliver it. I know my way electrical and mechanical systems & will install my hitch equipment. If you were me, what would you do?

thanks again!!!!


----------



## map guy

Boy a tough question!

Have you investigated the Keystone dealers in you area about doing warranty work on a unit they didn't sell? For 1K savings it still is attractive to buy from Lakeshore. You might do a search on Tacoma RV and member swany as this is a pretty typical response from some dealers on warrranty if unit is purchased elsewhere.

The cavat is that you can go to any Keystone approved repair center for warranty -not just an Outback selling dealer. You might invest a phone call to Keystone to get a list of warranty approved repair centers in a 30 -50 mile radius.

for what it is worth....

Map Guy


----------



## skippershe

If it were me, I would go the Local Dealer route.

I would pay the extra $1000.00 to get a thorough PDI and have peace of mind knowing that your dealer will take your TT in sooner than the outsider when you need something done.

Try to get your local dealer to throw some extras into the deal to make up some of the difference









Good luck!
Dawn


----------



## johnp

For a grand I would stay local. My local dealer is consistently $10000. higher than Lakeshore so I think you can guess where I buy









John


----------



## Fanatical1

I had a very simular situation..... I chose Lakeshore, but I am picking it up which may be an advantage to some. I also called the service departments of two closer Outback dealers and asked them if they would
do warrantee work on an Outback purchased from another dealer. Both reluctantly said yes, with some
general comments about being in the "back of the line".

To me, for $1,000 savings, you can get a lot of work done even if you have to pay for it out of your pocket.
I also think I can work on the small stuff myself. If worse comes to worse, I can combine a camping trip to
Michigan and get something larger fixed.


----------



## Ghosty

whatdayasay said:


> Lakeshore can sell & ship me a new unit for $1000 less than I can pick one up locally. I won't be going to Michigan to get it or do a walk through. What should I do? Spend the extra $1000 so i've established myself with the local dealer and any problems are his problems for one year, or save money and have Lakeshore deliver it. I know my way electrical and mechanical systems & will install my hitch equipment. If you were me, what would you do?
> 
> thanks again!!!!


First -- the moment the dealer sells you the OUTBACK his problems are over and yours has just begun (well hopefully not)... the dealer has NO obligation at all to also service the Outback -- in fact -- I highly recommend that you purchase the trailer from the cheapest place you can find and then find yourself the best service center you can for repairs -- and normally they ain't one in the same...

But really -- once the dealer cashes that check -- his problems are now YOUR problems...

so SECOND -- buy from the cheapest place you can find...

Third -- lakeshore has a great reputation -- they aren't likely to put one over on you -- a 1000 is a 1000 ... hats allot of money just to give someone becuase you want to stay local -- tell the local guy -- drop their price by a thousand or you go elsewhere --

and then find yourself a good dealer to service it -- and it doens't even have to be an OUTBACK dealer --!!!


----------



## bill_pfaff

My 2 cents is to go for it.

If you are anywhere near handy there isn't too much that can go wrong with the unit that you can't fix.

All the problems I had were nickle-dime. The only reason I took it back to the dealer while under warranty was I figured why should I do it if they were going to do it for me. I mean what the heck, it's my "recreation" unit and I'll have the next ten years to fix things myself.

Just be aware of the fact that should something big go south like the fridge, furnace, or hot water heater you could have a pain on your hands but legal you are still covered. Anyway, the dealer shouldn't care where you bought the thing. You don't have to tell him where you bought it and even if you do have to tell him, how does he know you didn't move in from outside of the area?

If I was the dealer I wouldn't care. So what if I didn't make the inital sale. There is money to be made for years if I do a good job.

I myself have bought things in the past from places at a higher cost than somewhere else simply because I liked the business and I got good service from them in the past.

Like I said, my 2 cents.


----------



## map guy

Ghosty said:


> Lakeshore can sell & ship me a new unit for $1000 less than I can pick one up locally. I won't be going to Michigan to get it or do a walk through. What should I do? Spend the extra $1000 so i've established myself with the local dealer and any problems are his problems for one year, or save money and have Lakeshore deliver it. I know my way electrical and mechanical systems & will install my hitch equipment. If you were me, what would you do?
> 
> thanks again!!!!


First -- the moment the dealer sells you the OUTBACK his problems are over and yours has just begun (well hopefully not)... the dealer has NO obligation at all to also service the Outback -- in fact -- I highly recommend that you purchase the trailer from the cheapest place you can find and then find yourself the best service center you can for repairs -- and normally they ain't one in the same...

But really -- once the dealer cashes that check -- his problems are now YOUR problems...

so SECOND -- buy from the cheapest place you can find...

Third -- lakeshore has a great reputation -- they aren't likely to put one over on you -- a 1000 is a 1000 ... hats allot of money just to give someone becuase you want to stay local -- tell the local guy -- drop their price by a thousand or you go elsewhere --

and then find yourself a good dealer to service it -- and it doens't even have to be an OUTBACK dealer --!!!
[/quote]

I agree with Ghosty here as 1K will pay for the hitch system plus other accessories you need and the quality / care of a servicing dealer after the sale seems to be a 50-50 crap shoot no matter what part of the country you live in! IMHO 1K is a lot of nickels to just throw away.

This coming from a person who does patronize local businesses as much as possible but I won't pay 20 +% more just to stay local.

EDIT: Won't pay 20% more on small ticket items or 3% or so on large ticket items based on the landed cost!

Map Guy


----------



## FraTra

Investigate your local dealers. I spent a few hundred more to buy local to have a dealer to build a relationship with and they charged a $600 prep fee. I recieved NOTHING for my money. They didn't do any dealer prep or even clean it. And their service was horible and took months to make warranty repairs.

If I had to do it all over again I would buy from Lakeshore or even another out of state dealer, I don't think I would have been any worse off.


----------



## map guy

Not to harp on $ issue but if you are financing the purchase an additional 1k on a 10year loan at 9% costs $12.67 per month or $1520.40 over the life of the loan.

for what it is worth.....

Map Guy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I work hard (well...kinda hard) for my money, so I don't like to just give it away. We have heard from a lot of members that have bought from Lakeshore (both in person and delivered) and I don't ever remember seeing anyone post a bad experience.


----------



## Beerman

I bought from Lakeshore and had it delivered. I wasn't even at home when it arrived. The TT has performed flawlessy. The service tech went throught the TT with a fine tooth comb. I have not had any problems so far. I live in CA and it was alot to deliver. But, I still saved a few thousand $'s. I would do it again in a heartbeat.

Just one man's opinion.

Beerman


----------



## NobleEagle

We live in Florida and bought ours from Lakeshore. Marci treated us right. Our neighbor got their 23KRS from Lakeshore as well and Marci did them right too. We didn't get to do a PDI because I didnt know what that was until about a month after delivery when I found this site. We have had NO probelms at all. From what I hear, it really wont matter where you bought it. Why spend the $1k if you would be in the same boat if you moved to another state? You would have spent the $1k to stay with the local dealer which wont be if you ever decide to move. LOL just my 2Â¢

PS We love ours and would deal with Lakeshore again. Thanks Marci!


----------



## CamperAndy

Buy cheap and find service later. So I agree with Ghosty on this one.


----------



## whatdayasay

This has been a experience! i started shopping for the 28rsds then changed to the 25rss then back to the 28rsds then back to the 25rss. i liked the 28rsds but didn't have the warm fuzzy feeling towing it with my 1/2 ton expy, and even considered upgrading TV's in a year or so, but that added to the anxiety, so we will be the underprivilaged family camping with the 2007 25RSS. I spent the extra $1000 and went with Dandy RV in Alabama. They were straight shooters and currently carry the equil-i-zer line hitch equipment and I'm hoping buying from them will be money well spent, maybe next time lakeshore, and thanks for helping me beat the price down even more.


----------



## N7OQ

I always think it is better to buy local if you can, a lot of people who have bought from out of area have had a hard time getting warranty work done or you get put on a long waiting list. If it were me I would try to get them to meet the price of what LS can deliver one to you.

I was able to negotiate a price that was $900 less than what LS could deliver one for. Plus if I had bough from Lake shore I still would have to come up with the money for California sales tax.


----------



## flynmoose

You are in the "zone" that I *wish* I were in.

My wife and I discussed that if we could get in the $500-$1000 range, we should probably go to the local dealer even though picking up our trailer in OH (or MI) is not really that inconvenient.

Instead, the best we can get is more like $3K difference from local to either Lakeshore or Holman Motors.

I empathize with the local dealers but they need to react quickly. They are being runover by the Amazon shopper era and don't even realize it.

On that note, has anyone purchased from a "Route66" dealer and can they comment on the value of that "alliance"? McGeorge's in Richmond is pushing this as a "huge" feature. I'm a marketing guy and their marketing is a bit suspect.

First they brag about the nationwide network of Route 66 dealers and then they brag about the fact that they are the ONLY Route 66 Dealer in Virginia. . .


----------



## webeopelas

Being in the military, I can tell you the "I just moved into town" line gets you nothing. My trailer has sat at the dealer for 3 months waiting to be fixed. Not that the dealer I bought it from was much better. Save the money.


----------



## mountainlady56

FraTra said:


> Investigate your local dealers. I spent a few hundred more to buy local to have a dealer to build a relationship with and they charged a $600 prep fee. I recieved NOTHING for my money. They didn't do any dealer prep or even clean it. And their service was horible and took months to make warranty repairs.


Been there, done that, and the dealership is over 60 miles away!! Prep fee was $395, and I had to gripe to get them to clean out the a/c ducts. Still, when I take it in for service, if they make a mess, they LEAVE a mess, unless I catch it before I leave.........then THEY get to clean it up!!








Darlene


----------



## CA Camper

I just experienced the same dilemma when we purchased our Outback this month. I told my local dealer that I was willing to pay a little more in order to support them and have a good relationship with them. After going round and round a few times (which you will have to do), we agreed that I would pay $300 more than Lakeshore's price delivered. I thought it was very well worth it and it turns out that is has been. I would actually pay $500 to $750 more. $1000 seems to steep.

There is a lot that goes into a final inspection and preparation. Now if you are a travel trailer expert and a do-it-yourself type, then maybe saving the $1000 is worth it. However, I really appreciated my local dealer's delivery inspection and orientation. I'm glad I paid the $300 and now have a good relationship with my local dealer.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

CA Camper said:


> I just experienced the same dilemma when we purchased our Outback this month. I told my local dealer that I was willing to pay a little more in order to support them and have a good relationship with them. After going round and round a few times (which you will have to do), we agreed that I would pay $300 more than Lakeshore's price delivered. I thought it was very well worth it and it turns out that is has been. I would actually pay $500 to $750 more. $1000 seems to steep.


Agree








$300 more is worth the local relationship...but not $1000


----------



## 4ME

CA Camper said:


> I just experienced the same dilemma when we purchased our Outback this month. I told my local dealer that I was willing to pay a little more in order to support them and have a good relationship with them. After going round and round a few times (which you will have to do), we agreed that I would pay $300 more than Lakeshore's price delivered. I thought it was very well worth it and it turns out that is has been. I would actually pay $500 to $750 more. $1000 seems to steep.
> 
> There is a lot that goes into a final inspection and preparation. Now if you are a travel trailer expert and a do-it-yourself type, then maybe saving the $1000 is worth it. However, I really appreciated my local dealer's delivery inspection and orientation. I'm glad I paid the $300 and now have a good relationship with my local dealer.
> 
> That's my 2 cents.


That's exactly how I felt!


----------



## Lady Di

First of all, congratulations on the new Outback. Under privileged with a 25RSS? I think not.

As to local service when not buying from the dealer. We have been in the fortunate position of not having had any problem, so far. We bought used, there were 2 places that had the same model and year, but one was several thousand less. We went with the less costly one, and get the service at the other place.


----------



## ARzark

I recently read this in a localized publication...

"Let's face it. You can buy just about anything on the internet these days, including an Outback trailer."

"Lured by low prices and volume deals, consumers may be tempted by special 'Internet deals' from distant sources. But what happens after the sale? How much are these Internet shoppers willing to risk in the name of saving a few dollars?"

The article went on to say that many consumers "Recognize the benefit of purchasing from a local dealer. From knowledgeable sales people, and the ability to touch and feel the product to a quality pre-delivery inspection, personal instruction and after the sale service and support, you can find this and more at a local Keystone Outback dealer."

To share my opinion, It's a win-win for everybody to buy locally. If the price fits the budget of course!


----------



## map guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just experienced the same dilemma when we purchased our Outback this month. I told my local dealer that I was willing to pay a little more in order to support them and have a good relationship with them. After going round and round a few times (which you will have to do), we agreed that I would pay $300 more than Lakeshore's price delivered. I thought it was very well worth it and it turns out that is has been. I would actually pay $500 to $750 more. $1000 seems to steep.


Agree








$300 more is worth the local relationship...but not $1000
[/quote]

X2 here

<$600 price difference will keep me local on an item of this value.

Map Guy


----------

